# Integrado de potencia de Radio CD de coche



## Alfgu (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola compañeros, hace tiempo que no paso a visitaros, espero que esteis todos bien.

Al grano, despues de tener un percance con un circuito hecho con TDA7386 que por poco tuve que llamar a los bomberos porque a saber que pasó ó que hice en el circuito (tambien era el primer circuito cuadrafonico que me armé, pero nunca me habia explotado un condensador de filtro y al caerse romperse el integrado), pues tengo una pequeña duda con otro integrado cuadrafonico, un TDA7560 de un radio CD Kenwood KDC-3024A del año 2002, pues la idea es ponerle directamente al amplificador (y soldar en el mismo circuito de la radio) una entrada Jack para poder poner el Mp3, ipod, etc....., pero al tener cuatro entradas de audio, ¿puedo, hacer un puente entre dos entradas para poder enchufar uno en dos entradas y el otro a las otras dos, sin cargarme la radio o nada extra?? claro previo puesta de sus correspondientes condensadores que no se si son de mica, poliester o cerámicos de 1 microfaradio, cuales me recomendais.
El integrado es este,
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/25225/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7560.html

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Alfgu (Sep 4, 2009)

Bueno visto que no he tenido respuesta, que *el moderador borre el post* si no le importa.
Por cierto, ya lo tengo solucionado para no cargarme el TDA ni el circuito y poder poner una entrada auxiliar para poder poner un reproductor periférico.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola, esta es una respuesta algo tardía pero supongo le servirá a futuros lectores de este tema.

Lo que se tiene que hacer es implementar un mezclador pasivo basado en simples resistencias...

Saludos,


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola Dj Glenn, ya tengo solucionado el tema, puse unos condensadores, que me pedia el diagrama del TDA, le puse los condensadores cerámicos de 100 nf que es lo que pide el datasheet (no de 1 Mf como expuse por equivocacion), y funcionando, no ha habido ningun problema, está en el coche de un colega mio y todavia no se ha quejado y le mete bastante caña poque no para de oir el Mp3, Ipod o lo que lleve en el coche, asi que está bien lo que hice.
Gracias.

Por cierto da una calidad de audio excelente sin a penas distorsion, sería recomendable para que alguien lo pueda o quiera hacer.


----------



## martinno (Abr 18, 2011)

tema bastante viejo pero quiero saber si entendi bien, armamando el pcb de la hoja de datos puedo unir directamente dos de las entradas y poner el left y unir las otras dos y poner el rigth directamente del mp3?

Espero la respuesta por mas viejo que sea el tema.
gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 18, 2011)

martinno dijo:


> tema bastante viejo pero quiero saber si entendi bien, armamando el pcb de la hoja de datos puedo unir directamente dos de las entradas y poner el left y unir las otras dos y poner el rigth directamente del mp3?
> 
> Espero la respuesta por mas viejo que sea el tema.
> gracias



Siendo un amplificador cuadrafónico (Eso leí arriba) puedes hacer que 2 canales reproduzcan la misma señal, sea A o B. Es más, la versatilidad de 4 canales individuales es magnífica para un cinema en casa.

Para evitar problemas de acoples y oscilaciones entre las entradas, agrega una resistencia de 100Ohms en cada entrada del amplificador, luego las unes por pares.

Saludos!


----------

